# Umbrella Plant?



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I feel like I have posted so many threads in the past couple days...sorry!

So I went to Petco and they had a pretty tube plant there, labeled as a large "Umbrella Plant". But I was just now looking it up and have read that it is NOT aquatic?
Does anybody have experience with these types of plants? I would hate for this plant to go to waste but I would hate for it to rot in my tank. Should I move it into one of my smaller tanks or should I just take it back and exchange it for something else? In the smaller tank the leaves would be above water which I read is okay but I'm not entirely sure. And does anyone know if even if it's already been taken out of the packaging can I still return it?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

This is a peace lily

if you have the receipt you can return it.

otherwise, plant in a pot and treat as a house plant


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Now it looks familiar. My mom has some lol.
Do you think they will take it back even though it is already opened? It is already planted in my tank..but all the gel is saved as well as the tube it came in. If the wont take it back....Christmas present haha.

But I'm curious, could it survive in a tank if the leaves were above water?


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

For some reason I thought this said banana plant because apparently I mix up banana and umbrella. lol. Though it got me excited because my petco recently started getting them in their loose plant tank and I got one and it is actually growing! But yeah, umbrella can't be submerged. 

Not sure if you can take it back, but it does make a nice house plant. Don't feel too bad. I just bought some aluminum plant. Yeah, that ain't aquatic at all. lol.


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hmm I'll call them tomorrow and ask on the phone before I go down there...if I can't take it back though I'll be a little mad. Maybe it is my fault for not researching but still...the lady I asked was right about everything else I asked her! So much for trying to trust people lol.

Well, in that case...I should probably get a pot and some dirt....lol


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am just going to return it and get something that is actually aquatic!!
What is a hardy aquatic plant? (I've never had a live plant before so please bear with me...)
Would a sword be okay for my 10 gallon? I also have a piece of driftwood I could tie an Anubis too (I know that much lol) but I'd like something that will give my gourami some type of cover....I'd stick with silk but would like to have something to eat up the ammonia.
 thank you!


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry..Bombing the thread haha.... Will one of those moss balls help to take out ammonia? I have never had one before and I'm just curious! I might exchange the Lilly for one if they work lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

anubias
cryptocoryne (crypts)
are kinnnd of similar aquaric plants....

ou also have the option of many other aquarice stem plants. water wisreria ad water sprite can get really pretty...


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Okay! I am disappointed about my plant by no worries! Wish they weren't so expensive lol I will only have $10 once I take it back...but maybe they will have a discount or something 
Thanks aokashi!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

if you get the loose bunch water wisteria, they are only around $3 and do fantastic planted or left floating .


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Be aware also that if you have any cats that the peace lily is extremely lethal to them


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yikes! Good to know because when I bring them home for winter break,by cat at home will most likely be very interested in it/them...thanks!


----------

